# This is pretty bad ass.



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

What do you think? This or a 997 Turbo.
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?lang=en&id=123703723&pageNumber=1&tabNumber=1
-Getz


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Looks cool, but WTH is with that listing?


----------



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmm...tough call. She's a beauty.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

do it


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

I dunno, some of these franken-builds can be almost impossible to fix is something big fails catastrophically. But the thing is gorgeous.
-Getz


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

My dad had a 964 RS America, beautiful car. It was turning into a maintenance nightmare though. Only 24k miles at the time of sale a few years ago.

964 Turbos are retailing almost as much as 993 Turbos.

If you want emotion, go for a 993 Turbo, if you want reliability, go for a 997. The air-cooled Porsches aren't too bad to maintain, except the turbos. I would hate to own a water-cooled one out of warranty.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> My dad had a 964 RS America, beautiful car. It was turning into a maintenance nightmare though. Only 24k miles at the time of sale a few years ago.
> 
> 964 Turbos are retailing almost as much as 993 Turbos.
> 
> If you want emotion, go for a 993 Turbo, if you want reliability, go for a 997. The air-cooled Porsches aren't too bad to maintain, except the turbos. I would hate to own a water-cooled one out of warranty.


I have heard the water cooled turbos are actually much cheaper to maintain.
-Getz


----------



## PBC///2.7 (Aug 14, 2008)

that is an easy 1..do the 1 in the link and just as long you have a daily to drive......


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

PBC///2.7 said:


> that is an easy 1..do the 1 in the link and just as long you have a daily to drive......


That would be the beauty of a 997 Turbo. I could drive the thing every single day.
-Getz


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

It's too expensive, the reality is you can never recover what was put into a car build like that, which is what the owner is trying to do


----------



## PDP///M (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbup:993 TURBO FTW!!!


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

TeamM3 said:


> It's too expensive, the reality is you can never recover what was put into a car build like that, which is what the owner is trying to do


I agree, I could see spending 55-60k tops on it. There is a nice built 930 on autotrader for 49k, I'll try and find the link.
-Getz


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=u&car_id=269343674&dealer_id=47696891&car_year=1987&rdm=1262034933791&lastStartYear=1981&model=911TURBO&num_records=25&systime=&make2=&highlightFirstMakeModel=&start_year=1981&keywordsfyc=&keywordsrep=&engine=&certified=&body_code=0&fuel=&awsp=false&search_type=both&distance=0&marketZipError=false&search_lang=en&showZipError=y&make=POR&keywords_display=&color=&page_location=findacar%3A%3Aispsearchform&min_price=&drive=&default_sort=priceDESC&seller_type=b&max_mileage=&style_flag=1&sort_type=priceDESC&address=99203&advanced=&end_year=1996&doors=&transmission=&max_price=&cardist=2061&standard=false

http://www.websitesfordealers.com/cgi-bin/data.pl?_cgifunction=form&_layout=worldclass&keyval=data.data_id%3D252401


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Good friend of mine has a 1994 US spec 964 Turbo 3.6. Last single turbo, RWD unit, he tells me only around 600 were sold here. He paid around $50K for it almost 10 years ago and I would guess it's still worth that much. I've driven it a few times and have mixed feelings about it. It's pretty fast in a straight line despite its age but almost everything else about it feels crude to me in comparison to modern Porsches. I haven't driven a 997 Turbo but have driven an S, and also owned a Cayman S for almost 3 years. If you can afford a vintage car as a toy, it's like taking a trip in the time machine every time you fire it up. If you want more utility out of it, I'd go for a 996 or 997 Turbo. Scuttlebutt I've read says they're both fairly reliable. The engines are pretty robust, it would be the German electronics I would be most worried about in an out of warranty car. 

One thing I will say for my buddy, he DRIVES the car, no garage queen here. It's not his daily driver but it does get driven at least weekly and makes trips, etc in it.


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

getz said:


> What do you think? This or a 997 Turbo.
> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?lang=en&id=123703723&pageNumber=1&tabNumber=1
> -Getz


looks great


----------

